# How do you buckle your Ergo?



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm addicted! You ladies have made me a believer--I waivered after limited success with an RS but since the Ergo has come in to my life, I can't live without it. Huz is a believer too--"how about we leave the stroller and we'll just take turns wearing her?"









So the one remaining question--how in the world do I get it buckled behind my back?! I can get it UNbuckled behind me, but buckling it myself is nearly impossible. Anyone have any tricks?

TIA!


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

I struggle with this too! I practically have to knock my shoulders out of their sockets to do it. And doing it while wearing a coat? Forget it. I'm interested to see what others have to say!


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

Pull it way up to the top of your shoulders, snap it and then wiggle it down? My DH does something like that. I have really long arms and a narrow back so it's not a problem for me!

Oh, and I always put my coat on over the sling!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I've snapped the chest clip ahead of time, then loosened the arm straps a lot, buckled the waist on and slipped it over my head. Then I could pull the webbing for the arms/shoulder straps once it's on my front... if any of that makes sense!


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

I either have my 5yo DD clip it or I ask a woman passing by to help. I've never had anyone say no! If no one is around I will clip it and put it on over my head, it doesn't feel as good when it's clipped up high but it works for a short time.


----------



## SantaCruzDoula (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I've snapped the chest clip ahead of time, then loosened the arm straps a lot, buckled the waist on and slipped it over my head. Then I could pull the webbing for the arms/shoulder straps once it's on my front... if any of that makes sense!

I do this too!

You could also loosen everything, put it on backwards, then spin it around and tighten the straps.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

i must have monkey arms







i just pull the strap up high like almost on my neck and just clip it then if needed i'll tighten any loose straps....i have no problem w/that one but when it comes to the waist now watching me do this makes others lol....









nak


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife*
I've snapped the chest clip ahead of time, then loosened the arm straps a lot, buckled the waist on and slipped it over my head. Then I could pull the webbing for the arms/shoulder straps once it's on my front... if any of that makes sense!

This is what I do and teach. Pre-clip the chest clip buckle, make sure there's plenty of room in the shoulder straps, put baby on the front, thread the chest clip up and over his head and mine, put my arms in the shoulder straps, bounce baby in by pulling up on the top edge of the carrier, then tighten up the shoulder straps by pulling forward towards the baby.

It's much easier to unbuckle with one hand than it is to buckle with both behind your neck.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

quirky, could you rephrase that? I'm not totally getting how you do it.

I find its not hard to buckle it in back if the baby isn't in the ergo (a matter of pulling up the shoulders to where I can reach it), but with the baby in, its very difficult, neigh impossible. Asking someone is definitely the best way I know how.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I buckle the chest clip before picking up baby. So the carrier is hanging around my hips, with the chest clip buckling the shoulder straps together.

Then I pick baby up and seat her on me, and pull the body of the carrier up and over her.

Then I slip the chest clip over her head and over my head, so it lands on my back.

Then I put an arm through each shoulder strap.

Then I tighten and go.

HTH!


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elus0814* 
I either have my 5yo DD clip it

Hahahaha, I do the same thing with 5 y.o. ds!
I also have worn it without the clip fastened, just tighten the arm straps tighter. Works fine for short periods.
I have also asked dh or friends or random moms at the playground or in a store to buckle it. No one says no, like you said.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
I buckle the chest clip before picking up baby. So the carrier is hanging around my hips, with the chest clip buckling the shoulder straps together.

Then I pick baby up and seat her on me, and pull the body of the carrier up and over her.

Then I slip the chest clip over her head and over my head, so it lands on my back.

Then I put an arm through each shoulder strap.

Then I tighten and go.

HTH!


Thanks! I'll try it this way...


----------



## July09Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

I clip it and have it pretty tight. Then I put the whole thing on over my head, like a shirt, leaving the bottom waist clip undone. I pull it away from my body and slip dd underneath, push her body up, and then buckle the waist strap. Then I only have to be able to reach the hanging strap thing on my back enough to grab it and pull tight. It works best when I can sit down to do it. It's definitely not "the right way," but there's no way I can reach it and have enough control/eye-hand coordination or whatever it is to buckle it behind my back.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Quirky, that helped. My tired brain recovering from the flu couldn't seem to get it. That makes sense, and seems like a good way to do it.


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
I buckle the chest clip before picking up baby. So the carrier is hanging around my hips, with the chest clip buckling the shoulder straps together.

Then I pick baby up and seat her on me, and pull the body of the carrier up and over her.

Then I slip the chest clip over her head and over my head, so it lands on my back.

Then I put an arm through each shoulder strap.

Then I tighten and go.

HTH!

I just tried this and it worked great! Thanks! My baby is asleep in a front carry as we speak! Thanks Quirky!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

So where do you all place the back strap?

I have no trouble reaching to clip it but I wear mine between my neck and the tops of my shoulder blades. Is that too high? Is it suppose to be lower?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

wherever it's comfortable and you can reach it to unclip it is fine. the point is to keep the shoulder straps on your shoulders firmly and comfortably enough that they don't feel like they're slipping - if you find yourself unconsciously hunching your shoulders towards your ears, the chest clip needs to be tightened. but as long as it feels ok for you, you can wear it higher or lower on your back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
So where do you all place the back strap?

I have no trouble reaching to clip it but I wear mine between my neck and the tops of my shoulder blades. Is that too high? Is it suppose to be lower?


----------

